# ideas for decorating my mountain



## cr123890 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've got my mountain done in earthy grey now all I need is to get stuff on it 
I already have coarse and fine turf and clump folfoliage I'm just wandering what else could go on it and any cool tricks I could apply I've got trees also 
You can see in the picture what I have already done let me know what you think


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you want you could take some old packing foam that you have laying around and carve them into rock shapes and just glue them here and there.
You do save the old packing foam inserts, like the stuff that would come in a new TV box?

Or packing peanuts work too. Just carve them up a little.

They take paint nice and a little Elmer's glue makes them stick.

Nice mountain coming along.:thumbsup:

Edit, I will insert the picture, easier for all to view.
Edit again the picture was too large,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

See some of the rocks sticking on my ROCK?
See behind the man in the one? Foam glued on and painted, I use a little plaster to blend them into the base.
Matter of fact there are a whole bunch glued on to it, you might not see them but I do.
Just a suggestion for you.



















Packing foam glued on then painted, I hand paint using different small hobby paint brushes and using Home Depots sample jars.
Water based latex paint, and there are a whole bunch of colors to pick from. I picked up a lot of earth tones.
At my store one is around $3 bucks a sample jar.

I paint the rocks a bunch of different colors.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Speckled paint for bare exposed rock. Lichen for brush. Trees. Maybe a hiking trail. Small waterfall (wet or dry bed). An animal or two. Whatever suits your fancy!

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

cr123890 said:


> I've got my mountain done in earthy grey now all I need is to get stuff on it
> I already have coarse and fine turf and clump folfoliage I'm just wandering what else could go on it and any cool tricks I could apply I've got trees also
> You can see in the picture what I have already done let me know what you think


The left side of your mountain already looks like California hills after the fire passed through! ROFL!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The answer kind of depends a lot on the location you're modelling. Northeast = lots of trees, southwesr0t = sandstone strata, Rockies = lots of bare rock. In fact, I'd slap a coup, e of rock castimgs on there, no matter where you're modelling. For a patriotic touch, a half dozen marines with a US flag.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> The answer kind of depends a lot on the location you're modelling. Northeast = lots of trees, southwest = sandstone strata, Rockies = lots of bare rock.


There are lots of trees in the Rockies -- usually conifers with a little more space between them than between the deciduous (broadleaf) trees in eastern mountains. There would be lots of rocks in the cuts and passes, and along the riverbanks (which railroads often follow), but the surrounding hillsides are often tree-covered -- except at the highest elevations (which railroads rarely reached).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> There are lots of trees in the Rockies -- usually conifers with a little more space between them than between the deciduous (broadleaf) trees in eastern mountains. There would be lots of rocks in the cuts and passes, and along the riverbanks (which railroads often follow), but the surrounding hillsides are often tree-covered -- except at the highest elevations (which railroads rarely reached).


No argument. No generalization such as I made can possibly summarize reality. However, the general impression of the Northeast is tree-covered slopes; whereas the Rockies are, well, rocky.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> No argument. No generalization such as I made can possibly summarize reality. However, the general impression of the Northeast is tree-covered slopes; whereas the Rockies are, well, rocky.


No argument here either. I was just providing some additional information for the OP based on knowledge that had to share.

Your visual impression is correct because the Rockies are drier. This has two effects.

(1) Conifers are more common in the Rockies, and there are fewer deciduous trees. And the trees are not as close together

(2) Where rocks are exposed on steep slopes or cuts, in the East (where it is wetter) the rocks get covered with ferns, mosses and small plants living in the cracks. In the west the rocks are more likely to stay bare.

So from a modeling standpoint, in the West you would use more conifers, not too crowded, with less ground cover, and more bare rock. In the East, you would use more deciduous trees, crowded together, and more ground cover on rocks and exposed areas. In fact, I have seen layouts with Eastern mountains where the modeler did not bother with tree trunks -- just tree tops crowded together -- except along the edges.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Those rocks look like someone has vomited on them. That sky looks a strange colour too!


----------

